
Circuit building: stop using antique parts (2014) - mikecarlton
http://sensitiveresearch.com/DoNotTIP/index.html
======
djmdjm
This is bad advice based on emotive arguments. Components that were designed
in the 1970s aren't a priori bad. E.g. 78xx and LM317 regulators are at least
that old, almost as cheap as the sand from which they are made and very
reliable.

Instead of throwing perfectly good parts away, better advice would be to
properly understand their behaviour and to choose the right part for the job.

~~~
kjs3
He can have my 555 timer when he pries it out of my cold, dead...well...you
know the rest...

